# Router templates



## Tuell (Mar 21, 2012)

Would you recommend the Porter Cable dovetail jig?
Is the Leigh really that much better?

Tuell


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

How many dovetails are you going to put in place, it's hard to justify the high the price of both , the PC and the Leigh jigs, it's almost like paying 3,500.oo dollars for a CNC machine just to make some signs. IMOP...

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the Leigh and have used it on numerous occasions. I find it works well but it takes some/quite a bit of practice to get used it. I haven't used it in two years and if I took it out today I would have to re-read the instructions in detail. I don't find it intuitive to use at all. It is also intended for the "better" routers as you will have some problems with guide bushings with some other routers. All in all I'm happy with it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Tuell said:


> Would you recommend the Porter Cable dovetail jig?
> Is the Leigh really that much better?
> 
> Tuell


Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Tuell.


----------



## Leifs1 (Dec 16, 2009)

An alternative could be Stots DovetailMaster 

I'm not allowed to post URLs so..

You can find it on youtube.

The Stots company does not exits anymore but Milescraft is selling it now, 


Works great and inexpensive.

Regards
Leif


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1218 - Dovetail Template Master - Milescraft

Jigs / Accessories :: Templates :: Milescraft 1218 - Dovetail Template Master -

Amazon.com: Milescraft 1218 Dovetail Fingerjoint Template Master: Home Improvement

Just one users review
I have one and would rate it 2 1/2 stars out of 5 stars.. ;(


===
==


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

I've had my leigh for 10yrs or more and have made thousands or joints with it, but I have to agree it's not the easiest jig to use, and even back then it was very pricey. I like the ability to have randomly spaced tails and the different attachments make it very versatile. Although if I go 6 months with out using it I have to start all over again with the manual. But once it's set up correctly it will let you fly through drawers like mad. I find 2 dw625 plunge routers set up with corresponding bits helps to speed up half blind work immensely.
regards Randy


----------



## Tuell (Mar 21, 2012)

I bought another pc router so I won't have to change bits for through dovetails on the pc jig. I really like the simplicity ov the pc jig.


----------

